# Salary , Taxes and Living expenses In Auckland



## matt8713 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I undersigned Matt, will be coming for an interview to New Zealand and needed some guide on the salary and taxes and New zealand..

I am an Architect currently working in Singapore with more than 6 years of experience. 

1) Does anyone have an idea of the salary of an Architect with 6 years of work experience.Or the salary of a professional in any other field with a masters degree and 6 years of experience.

I completely understand that salary are skills specific and vary from person to person.All I am doing is trying to understand the market so I am in a better position to negotiate.
The taxes in Singapore are very minimal 3-5% whereas the taxes in New Zealand are 33% for a salary of more than 70,000$ and above.

2)Also what is the average living expenses of an Individual in Auckland

Any advise will be really helpful.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi, 
Have a look at this link.
https://www.careers.govt.nz/jobs-da...ure/architectural-technical-design/architect/

Cost of living for an individual in Auckland is difficult to answer. Your greatest expense will always be rent but even that can be small depending what sort of accommodation you are after. It could cost $150 a week for one room in a shared house to $2000 a week in your own plush luxury city centre apartment. 
The rest of it is all down to you and what you consider essential. If you can give an idea of what you don't want to be without I can maybe give you an idea of what the costs will be ?


----------

